# Stovetop Chili Roaster



## JillBurgh (Mar 2, 2008)

We bought a chili roaster for the stovetop. It doesn't do much more than your stove's flame covers already do, but it allows a bit more freedom to roll and turn the peppers, and it's easier to do multiple peppers without a balancing act on the stovetop. There is no bottom to the "pan" so it slips right over your flame.

Pretty neat. It's from Rick Bayless' line of cookware. He's so cool!


----------



## LadyCook61 (Mar 2, 2008)

interesting gadget. I don't roast peppers that much , but if I do , it is usually over the flame of my burner.


----------



## GotGarlic (Mar 2, 2008)

I put them on a baking sheet under the broiler - cut in half, pushed down relatively flat, 8 minutes under the broiler and they're perfectly done; then 15 minutes in a plastic bag to steam off the skins. And it's hands-off


----------



## kitchenelf (Mar 2, 2008)

GotGarlic said:


> I put them on a baking sheet under the broiler - cut in half, pushed down relatively flat, 8 minutes under the broiler and they're perfectly done; then 15 minutes in a plastic bag to steam off the skins. And it's hands-off



Pretty much the same as GotGarlic except I don't cut mine - just broil whole and rotate until all blackened - in a glass bowl covered with plastic wrap for 15 - 20 minutes or until cool enough to handle.  Remove outer skin and remove seeds.

Not a bad thing to have though Jill - never knew there was such a thing.


----------



## Katie H (Mar 2, 2008)

I saw Alton Brown use a collapsable metal vegetable steamer to roast peppers over a stove  flame.  I already have one and it  does work nicely.

I don't mean to rain on your parade, but my kitchen isn't equipped to  handle a lot  of "stuff."


----------



## JillBurgh (Mar 3, 2008)

Katie E said:


> I don't mean to rain on your parade, but my kitchen isn't equipped to handle a lot of "stuff."


 
Yeah, my BF tells me all the time that I can't fit any more "stuff" into our kitchen either. I used the excuse that this gadget was for _him_, though, for _his_ peppers. Because I love him sooooo much!

I tried to tell him that he should wrap the pepps in plastic after roasting to make the skins peel easier, but he didn't listen. What's the best way to get the skins off? Cover them in a bowl?


----------



## Andy M. (Mar 3, 2008)

JillBurgh said:


> ...I tried to tell him that he should wrap the pepps in plastic after roasting to make the skins peel easier, but he didn't listen. What's the best way to get the skins off? Cover them in a bowl?


 

Any closed container will work.  A bowl covered with plastic or foil, a paper bag, a pan with a lid...


----------



## Robo410 (Mar 3, 2008)

GotGarlic, that's the way to do 'em! works like a charm.


----------



## GotGarlic (Mar 3, 2008)

Robo410 said:


> GotGarlic, that's the way to do 'em! works like a charm.



Yup - every single time  When I have a bumper crop of peppers in the summer, I roast a bunch, put them in freezer containers, cover with a film of olive oil, and freeze for later use. I really love roasted peppers


----------



## JillBurgh (Mar 3, 2008)

Well, sounds like I wasted a few bucks on that gadget! But it does do the trick, and it's fun!


----------



## GotGarlic (Mar 3, 2008)

JillBurgh said:


> Well, sounds like I wasted a few bucks on that gadget! But it does do the trick, and it's fun!



Next time, show us what you want first and we'll tell you if there's another way to do it. That way, you can save your money and kitchen space for stuff that's maybe more versatile, or something else you want that you thought you couldn't afford


----------



## JillBurgh (Mar 3, 2008)

GotGarlic said:


> Next time, show us what you want first and we'll tell you if there's another way to do it. That way, you can save your money and kitchen space for stuff that's maybe more versatile, or something else you want that you thought you couldn't afford


 
I'll admit that I have roasted peppers in the oven, on the grill and over the open stove-flame. But I just HAD to have the latest gadget. I'm not usually a sucker... I swear. We will use this again though!


----------



## GotGarlic (Mar 3, 2008)

JillBurgh said:


> I'll admit that I have roasted peppers in the oven, on the grill and over the open stove-flame. But I just HAD to have the latest gadget. I'm not usually a sucker... I swear. We will use this again though!



It is cute, I'll give ya that - it's the exact color of the new paint job in my kitchen


----------



## mbasiszta (Apr 11, 2008)

JillBurgh said:


> We bought a chili roaster for the stovetop. It doesn't do much more than your stove's flame covers already do, but it allows a bit more freedom to roll and turn the peppers, and it's easier to do multiple peppers without a balancing act on the stovetop. There is no bottom to the "pan" so it slips right over your flame.
> 
> Pretty neat. It's from Rick Bayless' line of cookware. He's so cool!


I would love to get my hands on one of those. I usually use my weber if I have a whole bunch to roast. Otherwise, I do the balancing act as you mention if it is only a few.


----------



## expatgirl (Apr 12, 2008)

I don't think that you wasted your money......as someone who likes to make recipes calling for grilled eggplant and we also loved blackened peppers I would like to have one of these as I have a flat top range (I'm assuming this would work on a flattop??)  I put my roasted veggies in a paper lunch sack to get the skins off........


----------



## mbasiszta (Apr 12, 2008)

expatgirl said:


> I don't think that you wasted your money......as someone who likes to make recipes calling for grilled eggplant and we also loved blackened peppers I would like to have one of these as I have a flat top range (I'm assuming this would work on a flattop??) I put my roasted veggies in a paper lunch sack to get the skins off........


I don't know what you mean by "a flat top range". If you mean one of those electric ranges with what looks like hot plates for burners, it probably will NOT work. You need a flame, I think, to properly char the skin so they can be removed.

Yes, I seal my roasted chilies in a zip lock bag. The skins come off much easier after the chili is sweated and cooled.

You can make "chili powder" from the skins. Just dry them; grind them finely in a spice grinder (I use an older coffee grinder). This is the same technique that people use to make "tomato dust", discussed on another forum recently. Very tasty!


----------



## expatgirl (Apr 13, 2008)

ok, no flame, so I've saved a few bucks it looks like......I generally broil mine then but I still use the brown paper bag method afterwards........


----------



## mbasiszta (Apr 13, 2008)

expatgirl said:


> ok, no flame, so I've saved a few bucks it looks like......I generally broil mine then but I still use the brown paper bag method afterwards........


I meant to call the powder I make from the skins of the removed chilies "chili dust", just like from tomatoes it is called "tomato dust".

Don't forget to put a couple holes in the chilies before you roast them, or you might have an explosion and a hellish mess cleaning up all those chili seeds everywhere.


----------



## expatgirl (Apr 13, 2008)

believe me, I've become a nuclear explosion expert...........nothing is worse than trying to remove exploded innards in an oven.....one time is inexperience and ignorance.........two times is stupidity


----------



## mbasiszta (Apr 13, 2008)

expatgirl said:


> believe me, I've become a nuclear explosion expert...........nothing is worse than trying to remove exploded innards in an oven.....one time is inexperience and ignorance.........two times is stupidity


At least the oven is a controlled space environment. Imagine
when it happens on a stove top! Yikes. Little, tiny, sticky,
stubborn seeds everywhere!


----------



## expatgirl (Apr 13, 2008)

oh, yes, I can......I haven't told you all the "family's secrets" so far...........  hahaha.........and by the way it's happened on the stove top........


----------



## GotGarlic (Apr 13, 2008)

I guess that's another reason why I like my method of cutting the peppers in half and flattening them before broiling - don't have to turn them and don't have to worry about them exploding


----------



## mbasiszta (Apr 13, 2008)

expatgirl said:


> oh, yes, I can......I haven't told you all the "family's secrets" so far........... hahaha.........and by the way it's happened on the stove top........


My fiasco was my first and last. Now I *always* poke a couple of nice slits
with my knife.


----------



## expatgirl (Apr 13, 2008)

mbasiszta said:


> My fiasco was my first and last. Now I *always* poke a couple of nice slits
> with my knife.



you're a quick learner, mb!  Your posts have been interesting, thanks!!


----------



## mbasiszta (Apr 13, 2008)

expatgirl said:


> you're a quick learner, mb! Your posts have been interesting, thanks!!


Thanks. Yours too. What are you doing in one of those "-stan" countries?


----------



## expatgirl (Apr 14, 2008)

this "stan" has huge mineral, copper, and oil & gas resources. and very stable thanks to the current president..we're here to help develop their oil resources........it is not one of the big Amerian oil companies by the way


----------



## mbasiszta (Apr 14, 2008)

expatgirl said:


> this "stan" has huge mineral, copper, and oil & gas resources. and very stable thanks to the current president..we're here to help develop their oil resources........it is not one of the big Amerian oil companies by the way


Thanks. Just you be careful there darlin'. What is the food like?


----------



## expatgirl (Apr 14, 2008)

Thanks, mb, the food is great!  Not crazy about horsemeat but everything else is wonderful!!


----------



## mbasiszta (Apr 14, 2008)

expatgirl said:


> Thanks, mb, the food is great! Not crazy about horsemeat but everything else is wonderful!!


I first had horsemeat during a Junior Year Abroad program with Cal. I like it!
Game meat is one of my favorites. I will have to google your adopted
country to check out the cuisine.


----------



## kitchenelf (Apr 14, 2008)

I bet this roaster could also be used for grilling baguette slices


----------



## mbasiszta (Apr 14, 2008)

kitchenelf said:


> I bet this roaster could also be used for grilling baguette slices


Sure. Why not? And a lot of other small things.


----------

